
Apple IIe Mini powered by C.H.I.P - ingve
https://github.com/Cupcakus/AppleIIMini#apple-iie-mini-powered-by-chip
======
jacquesm
Previously here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14572298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14572298)

------
djsumdog
Looks like something you'd see on 8-Bit Guy.

------
leowoo91
That project is so smoooth.. wait, what is C.H.I.P and how to get one?

~~~
Gys
[https://getchip.com/pages/chip](https://getchip.com/pages/chip)

~~~
digi_owl
Pocketchip on hold, the rest "contact sales".

Honestly wish someone would clone the pocketchip for use with the PIZeroW.

~~~
metilda
Its so underpowered though, other Allwinner SBC vendors already have H2+to H5
boards for cheap (eg: $6.99 for an OrangePi Zero), even an H2+ chip has 4x the
cores at a similar clock as the CHIP.

~~~
greglindahl
This market moves so fast that you have to release new products 1-2 times per
year to stay near the top in performance in a given price band.

C.H.I.P.'s claim to fame, as far as I'm concerned, is that they're the first
kickstarter I bought that delivered on time.

